# New Fly Reel, need help on decieding rod



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I have just purchased an orvis battenkill mid arbor 7/8 weight fly reel with wf8f line. I will be fishing for mainly reds and specks, but also ladyfish, spanish, and possibly bonefish and permit. Im looking for a rod that would do good for those and also wouldnt kill me money wise. I'm kind of clueless on good fly rod companies for saltwater, so any help would be very appretiated


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know how much you want to spend, but the Temple Fork rods are very good.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would ask Garbo (Curtis) he is very knowledgable about fly fishing!!!:letsdrink


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a TFO rod and I am very pleased with the purchase. Took the rod to belize and wore out the bones. For the money you can't go wrong.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Id recomenda Temple fork, or an ECHO both great rods in the mid-price range. The Echo is a fairly new rod, google them. Quite a few guys were sporting the ECHO at last years casting championship in Miami.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks for all the help. That is about the price range I am looking for. I have one more question, do people ever fly fish for sheepshead? I know some good spots I can sightfish for them and was wondering what type of flies they would like.


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Temple Fork also stands behind their equipment with a lifetime free replacement (minus shipping and handling $25.00) no matter how you break their rod(s). The warehouse is about 15 miles from my house and I've had to make several trips there to replace sections of my 2wt rod. One a friend broke and another time I was careless. No problem. I have 10 TFO rods including the 8wt which worked great when I used it during some of my stays at Perdido Key.

No dig against Loomis, Sage, Winston, St Croix, Orvis, etc. Brooks Robinson did not become the greatest fielding third baseman of all time (18 gold gloves)just because of his glove.

Hey, if TFO is good enough for Lefty (Kreh). It's good enough for me.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll put my vote in for the Sage Flight series... it's one of their entry-level rods but it fishes better than any of my other rods in an 8wt - and was a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------

